# Drive line on New Holland 5070 Hayliner



## agrismart (Oct 13, 2010)

I have 2 5070 New Holland Hayliner small square balers. I have broke both the drive shafts this hay season. Today the shaft broke into in the middle of a windrow with the hay dry. Today the long shaft with the PTO small slines that go thru a small housing with a bearing in it twisted (broke) right into. I am just wondering if any one else is have a problem with the driveline. The other baler shaft broke where it hooks up the the baler from the tractor.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Wow....must be engineering if 2 separate machines are failing at the same but unusual location. What are you pulling them with btw? I would have thought that the slip clutch would have saved the drivelines.

Regards, Mike


----------



## agrismart (Oct 13, 2010)

I am running them both with JD 7210's. The only thing is they both got between 90,000 -110,000 small squares on them. The brakes are not clean they look like the metal has weaken and kindy twisted. The metal does't look hard enough.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Are the slip clutches frozen up?

(Must be the week for weird breaks & bends. )


----------



## haymaker1979 (Nov 20, 2011)

i have 2 5070s also and the pivot bearing in the middle of my 2 are always loose and i can never keep them tight. they make so many noises during baling that i scares me but i have put 45000 plus on my 2 balers and havent had problems yet knock on wood. but that center pivot bearing is always getting tightened by me


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Be sure the u-joints in the baler drive line are properly aligned. If for some reason they are not indexed correctly something will get hammered somewhere. Learned that the hard way many years ago on a JD328.


----------



## CockrellHillFarms (Aug 30, 2011)

atacres said:


> i have 2 5070s also and the pivot bearing in the middle of my 2 are always loose and i can never keep them tight. they make so many noises during baling that i scares me but i have put 45000 plus on my 2 balers and havent had problems yet knock on wood. but that center pivot bearing is always getting tightened by me


Yeah same here. That thing comes loose every so often. If you turn right (into the baler) it does make noise. It scares the heck out of me as well.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Referred to as the 'Power Pivot' by NH......

The reaction spring must be kept at 2 11/16" length in order to control the rotational torque applied by the rotating driveline.

To the OP, it's important to 'slip the clutch pack yearly, prior to using the bailer. You'll find the 'slip' value in your owners manual. None of the male/female slip joints are hardened, they don't need to be and should not be. Keep your slip joints greased and especially the U joints and CV joints. The driveline operates at acute angles when turning, under load, so it's important to be on top of greasing.... and when the bailer is bailing at near capacity, the clutch pack is designed to slip to mitigate the shock of capacity bailing, on the driveline components.

I do a driveline grease regimen every time I use the bailer, even if it bales only a hundred bales and gets put in the barn. If it's out running, I grease in the field, every 1000 bales and blow off the knotters every time I stop for a bottled water. I also grease the knotters and components when I driveline grease. Each haytool has it's own grease gun bracketed to it that I fill from the bulk greaser at the shop.

Grease and oil is much cheaper in the long run, than replacing components.


----------



## CockrellHillFarms (Aug 30, 2011)

ARD Farm.....ur exactly right about greasing and blowing out the knotters. I was running straw this year when I ran into a problem with tying. Took me two hours of experimenting to no avail. Blew it out and Bingo!!! I just happened to get lazy for a week and not do it. Otherwise it is usually done daily. If you read the book, it does mention that the knotters will have problems if there is too much build up. I like your idea of having a grease gun on each piece of equipment. Have any pictures of ur brackets? Did u make them or buy them?


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

CockrellHillFarms said:


> ARD Farm.....ur exactly right about greasing and blowing out the knotters. I was running straw this year when I ran into a problem with tying. Took me two hours of experimenting to no avail. Blew it out and Bingo!!! I just happened to get lazy for a week and not do it. Otherwise it is usually done daily. If you read the book, it does mention that the knotters will have problems if there is too much build up. I like your idea of having a grease gun on each piece of equipment. Have any pictures of ur brackets? Did u make them or buy them?


TSC Has them in their stores that bolt right on, anywhere. I believe they are about 5 bucks and take a lever action grease gun and keep the flex hose tethered. They are in the aisle with the grease and fittings. I don't buy their grease, I use a quality synthetic Mobil product.

We discussed it elsewhere but I carry a gasoline driven leaf blower in the service truck (along with the cooler btw). That way, when it's time for a cold beverage, it's time to blow the knotters off. Typically we bale wheat straw 24/7 until done.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

I went back and re-read the thread and I see a referral from the OP to the 'brake'. I'm wondering if he's referring to the knotter brake itself or a slip clutch?? I'm a bit confused now. if the knotter brake is too tight, that will cause the knotter sheat bolt to fail.

The brake is just to keep the knotter stack from drifting when the machine is packing another bale in the chamber. Mine are set with a minimal amount of drag.

I make it a habit of slipping all the clutch/brake units on the haytools every spring. Sitting in the barn all winter, they tend to sieze up from condensation and rust.


----------



## agrismart (Oct 13, 2010)

I have worn out 4 New Holland 575 balers with very,very little drive line problems. If you ever run a NH 5070 you will think the drive line is going to fly apart any minute. I think most of the problem is where the to shafts connect at the pivot bearing. My balers make such a racket that we turn the PTO off every time we turn around at the end of a row. Today I saw that the pin that goes thru my pivot bearing housing was almost wore into and also the U-shape bracket the holds the housing was egged shaped ( the holes that the pin goes thru). I have only had these balers 1 year ( 2011 models)


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

I want to know how you wore out 4 575's. We run some serious numbers through ours in wheat straw and other than an ocassional follower ball or knife, they are no issue. whatsoever. It has to be the only bailer that comes out of the barn in the spring and is ready to go....

As an aside, I think the 5070 power pivot requires yearly greasing between the cast halves, much like the 575..


----------



## agrismart (Oct 13, 2010)

ARD Farm said:


> I want to know how you wore out 4 575's. We run some serious numbers through ours in wheat straw and other than an ocassional follower ball or knife, they are no issue. whatsoever. It has to be the only bailer that comes out of the barn in the spring and is ready to go....
> 
> As an aside, I think the 5070 power pivot requires yearly greasing between the cast halves, much like the 575..


We do alot of rebaling round bales of straw back into small square. It is rough on a small square baler because we store the round bales outside. I run 2 NH 5070's and 2 MF 1839"s now. I like the 1839 balers but in heavy windrows you better have a 5 gallon bucket of shear bolts with you. In heavy hay we run the NH 5070 with no problem. I really like the hayliner option with the hyd. side and top tension. It makes it alot better for the stackwagon driver.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Headland turns on the 575 high capacity machine I have always entails disengaging the PTO. It's just too disconcerting to do a headland turn with the bailer powered up. Makes me feel like a drunk walking on a tilted sidewalk and observing the Power Pivot is an excercise in 'don't look' and don't listen......

Next season we will be running a Kuhn Bros accumulator behind, That should remove a bit of the plunger kick.

We need to eliminate or reduce the human factor from the equation. Stack wagons aren't a feasible alternative because of headroom in the storage barn.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Sounds like the Power Pivot is a serious weak link. Now I'm gonna have to goto NH's parts website and look it up and see what kinda half assed idea this was.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Okay, doesn't look a whole lot different than what our 276 hayliner used except it's a double pivot. Seem to recall the way to make em last was we only ever made left turns while the baler was powered up.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

mlappin said:


> Okay, doesn't look a whole lot different than what our 276 hayliner used except it's a double pivot. Seem to recall the way to make em last was we only ever made left turns while the baler was powered up.


It's basically the same design and has been for a while. I believe the difference from the 575's to the newer 5070 series is the build of the driveline, that is, it's of a heavier gage.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I have read on this site where several of our members liked the previous 575 versions better than the newer 5070 versions for various reasons.

Regards, Mike


----------



## fredro (May 12, 2012)

i think if these problems were in a automobile the gov would make them have a recall just sayin


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I do remember the same problem with the 276 far as noise, on that model left turns wouldn't make hardly any, right turns would raise such a god awful racket you thought it was going to come right apart and smack yah in the back of the head.


----------

